# fish id



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

whats the yellow fish in the pic


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a male kenyi(Metriaclima lombardoi) to me.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

How sure are you nimboman, you're pretty good at this so I wouldn't want to second guess....but the slope down above the eyes doesn't look right to me, I don't know.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I see some faint barring and I have had some male kenyis with similar facial profiles but I may be wrong. By the way second guessing is what makes this fun :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

he was a terror, fought with every fish had to take him back to the shop. i had him for about a year and bit


----------

